# Did your dealer flush the automatic transmission fluid? And more.....



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

DLORESKI said:


> I have 55K on my 2014 diesel Cruze and saw that they recommend flushing the automatic transmission fluid at 45K.


I think you'll find the schedule calls for "change". It's the dealer that will push "flush". If by "flush" they use a special fluid or pressure, say "no".


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

I thought they hook it up to a machine that exchanges the fluid, a flush.

Look for something like this from area dealers:


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Even with my manual transmission, where ever you take it if they word "flush" is used it jacks the price into the hundreds where a drain and fill of my manual would be @ $75 it seems most places just globally use the terminology of flush and drain and fill is not a known activity anymore. I went somewhere and asked how much to change the fluid in my manual tranny and the only thing they have to look up is "flushing" the system which is @ $225. To that I asked if they were going to change my tranny filter(which it does not have and that is included in the "flush". When I explained it was a manual and there is no filter and just a drain and fill they were left speechless. I would say the 488 is rather high priced tho. You must watch what they do and explain exactly what you want done to actually get it done. 

Eddy what you are talking about the machine to change the fluid: IDK about a tranny but I know I paid $80 for my son's brake fluid change with a machine as you are talking about at tires plus and that was a 2005 Chevrolet Classic(old Malibu) a tranny may be a little more complicated than just changing the fluid since a filter is involved along with a bunch of ports. but still 488?


----------



## justin13703 (May 2, 2016)

Don't get anything "flushed". Drain it, replace the filter (if applicable), and re fill it. Shouldn't cost anything remotely close to 500 dollars.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Chevy specifically states to not do the old style power flush on these cars. A simple drain/fill procedure is all you need. That dealership is ripping off customers with their flush.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

obermd said:


> Chevy specifically states to not do the old style power flush on these cars. A simple drain/fill procedure is all you need. That dealership is ripping off customers with their flush.


I have only done drain & fills on my cars although I thought some systems are sealed thus the reason for the flush. I also thought the flush was 'new style' compared to the old style drain & fill, and I didn't know those machines provided power flushing, just fluid replacement. In any case nationwide the Flush seems to be most popular at your local Chevy dealer, just type in Chevy Flush Service Special


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

I had a "flush n fill" done for 120$ at a jiffy lube (on my old car) 2005 Malibu LS, which had never had the trans serviced in 180,000 miles......solved my problem and shifted smoother after the flush


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

I think the cost is the OEM fluid for the CTD is very expensive like $25-30 a quart or more,many on the forum have been doing a drain and refill with amsoil fluid and having good results. I think there is a couple old threads that speak to the procedure. I think they do a drain and refill 2-3 times to get all the old fluid out.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

You have to be careful with a flushing machine. It could be used on different cars with different transmission fluid requirements and as a result you could get enough incorrect fluid in there to really **** things up.

Have you seen this post? I followed it about 50K+ miles ago have have had excellent results. I did my change around 125K miles IIRC, but my driving habits allow for me to stretch the change intervals.

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/169-...ion-fluid-diesel-aw-af-40-6-transmission.html


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Anything involving a "flush" is a no-go.


----------



## BlueTopaz (Aug 25, 2012)

I had the dealer drain and fill my Cruze at 15k miles on the odometer and had them install AMSOIL's ATL. The cost for the 14qts of fluid was $155.36 and they charged me $75 for labor. I don't think that was a bad deal. They basically drained and filled it. Ran it for several minutes to circulate the fluid and run it through the gears. They did that three times. 

I know some on here have done it themselves, I figured for the cost of $75 I would just let the dealer do it. It made a nice improvement on how the transmission shifted. Way smoother.


----------



## KenH (Aug 27, 2017)

^^^ 
What he said… 
My 2014 went in for a flush & fill, final cost to me was $240.00 including tax and desposal, with 16 qts of GM ATF being used @ $165.00 for the 'flush'. 
Service was less than $75.00, and the transmission has gone from shifting what I thought was great to now even better than expected.
I wouldn't do it any other way…


----------

